# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Bisedë e lirë vëllazërore

## IslamInfo

Selam alejkum, vellezer dhe motra te ndershme, kjo teme do te jete teme e lire nga e cila do te perfitojme te gjithe se bashku inshallah.

Bisede e lire, pra secili qe ka dicka per te kontribuar eshte i lire, perderisa nuk kacafytet me dikend apo te ngjashme.

Mund te postoni dicka interesante qe e keni lexuar gjate dites, apo ndonje video interesante islamike qe e keni shikuar, apo ndonje foto interesante qe ka domethenie te mire dhe mesim, apo ndonje poezi islame, apo... Thjeshte teme e lire ku secili kontribon me dicka. 

Une e kundershtoj qe muslimani te jete pasiv ne kete forum dhe t'i lexoje debatet e njerezve te ulet e kundershtare te kesaj feje, kurse ai vet mos te kontriboj tek forumi perkates te cilit ai i takon... Andaj le te jete ky vend si start per keta vllezer dhe motra te cilet deri tash jane mjaftuar vetem me lexim pasiv... 

Se paku nje pershendetje islame le te na e japin: Es-selamu alejkum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## G.D

Es-selamu alejkum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IslamInfo

We alejkum selam  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja nje bisede e lire ne mes te dy hoxhallareve: Bekir Halimit dhe Ferid Selimit gjate shkuarjes te nje vlla per vizite:

----------


## IslamInfo

SUBHANALLAH !

A E DI CILA ËSHTË NDËR KRIJESAT MË TË FUQISHME NË UNIVERS ?

Milingona është prej krijesave më të fuqishme në tërë universin edhe pse nuk mund të duket në syrin e dikujt si e tillë. Përmendet se ajo bartë shtatë herë më tepër se pesha e trupit të saj.
Ajo është në gjendje të bartë peshën e trupi të saj dhe ngarkesën mbi trup në degë të lisave duke qenë me trup poshtë por mbahet me duart e saj të fuqishme.
Është shumë e vendosur në parimet e saj duke i quar deri në skaj punët e saj pa hequr dorë asnjëherë.
Shkaqe këto për të cilat Allahu në Kuran ka emëruar një sure të tërë me emrin e milingonës për të kthyer njerëzit shikimin nga ky insekt i vogël por me shumë parime dhe qëndrime serioze.

Kurse njeriu bartë shumë më pak se milongona, ai në kushte normale mund të bartë sa gjysma apo se pesha e tij trupore. Në raste të caktuara edhe më shumë por jo shtatë herë.

Elefanti bartë tri herë më shumë se pesha e tij trupore jo më tepër.

Prandaj nuk di të ketë krijesë e cila bartë më shumë se milingona.

Allahu e di më së miri !

Hoxhë Lulzim Susuri

----------


## IslamInfo

Nese ne kete bote ka kesifar bukurie, paramendoni se si mund te jete Xhenneti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## G.D

www.allaahuakbar.net ->Hidhini nje sy kesaj faqeje!

----------


## Selma*

Esselamu Alejkum. Urime per temen!  Lus Allahun te ju shperbleje per kontributin qe jeni duke dhene...

Nje ligjerate e shkelqyer qe nuk ben pa e degjuar!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Sot pashë një grua duke vdekur në spital.
Mjekët përpiqeshin t'ia shpëtonin jetën, vajza e saj po qante, por asgjë nuk mund të ndryshonte caktimin e të Plotfuqishmit! 
Deklaroj se Allahu është më i madhi dhe se nuk ka Zot tjetër pos tij!
Dhe lutem: O Zoti ynë, kij mëshirë për shpirtrat tanë, na i fal mëkatet tona, na udhëzo në rrugë të drejtë dhe na shpërble në botën tjetër!

----------


## IslamInfo

*Mes të djeshmes dhe të sodit*



*Fjala:*

Dje ishte: këshillë

Sot është: lëndim



*Dinjiteti*

Dje ishte: veti origjinale

Sot është: kërkim ndërmjetësimi



*Dashuria*

Dje ishte: shpirt

Sot është: lojë



*Poezia*

Dje ishte: shkencë dhe letërsi

Sot është: imitim dhe pozitë



*Dhënia*

Dje ishte: synim

Sot është: mjet



*Lumturia*

Dje ishte: bindje

Sot është: lakmi



*Mendja*

Dje ishte: begati

Sot është: fatkeqësi



*Ndërgjegjja*

Dje ishte: jetë

Sot është: alivanosje



*Ramazani*

Dje ishte: adhurim dhe aktivitet

Sot është: shprehi dhe përtesë



*Qetësia*

Dje ishte: hije

Sot është: shi vere



*Miqësia*

Dje ishte: thesar

Sot është: zhdukje



*Mëshira*

Dje ishte: mbushje e zemrës

Sot është: kërkesë dhe lutje



*Shoqëria e mirë*

Dje ishte: në secilin njeri

Sot është: rrallë që mund të gjendet



*E mira*

Dje ishte: e përhapur dhe gjithkund

Sot është: e rrallë dhe e pakët



*Vërtetësia*

Dje ishte: gjë që gjendet kur ta dëshirosh

Sot është: gjurmë



*Shkrimi*

Dje ishte: art dhe dhunti

Sot është: zanat i atij që s'ka zanat tjetër



*Rinia*

Dje ishte: shtylla e ardhmërisë

Sot është: betoni i pakujdesit



*Vatani*

Dje ishte: lojalitet

Sot është: hotel



*Buzëqeshja*

Dje ishte: sadaka, lëmoshë

Sot është: rrënojë



*Teknologjia*

Dje ishte: zhvillim

Sot: kaos



*Bartja e fjalëve- spiunimi*

Dje ishte: gjë e qortuar

Sot: prestigj



*Dhimbja*

Dje ishte: durim

Sot: ankim



*Spontaniteti*

Dje ishte: veprimi i natyrshëm i njeriut

Sot? Përkufizimi i njeriut



*Diploma*

Dje ishte: ardhmëri

Sot: pllakë në mur



Përktheu: Bekir Halimi

----------


## alDI

Kështu nis lë burri fenë.
Sefte gjyshi la synenë.
Pastaj yt atë la vaxhibin.
Farzin la yt bir me nipin.
Stërnipit më gjë s’i mbetet.
As di fare ku të mbështetet

Hafiz Ali Korca

Poezija eshte shume e gjate por shkeputa vetem keto vargje qe me bene pershtypje se sa kuptim madheshtore kane.

----------


## IslamInfo

Erdh edhe shkoj jeta per mu 
zemra m'asht n'xi, gjynahet m'kan mbulu 

Tuj ndjek dynjan u mashtrova 
All-llahut rob sun ju bana 

Kta sy s'lotun kurre per All-llah 
as balli jem n'sexhde s'ka ra 

Vjet iken shpejt e tash po qana 
All-llahut rob pse s'ju bana 

vdekja po me pret mue o vlla 
e un per ket dit kurgja nuk kam ba 

Kjo toke i ka tret shume sulltana 
e une All-llahut rob qysh s'ju bana 

Nisja vlla, puno vlla ti per ahiret 
se gjithmone kjo bote kerkujt s'ka me i mbet 

Dy metra qefin koka kjo dynja 
All-llahut rob qysh mos me ju ba

----------


## IslamInfo



----------


## IslamInfo

Ibën Bazi (Allahu e mëshiroft) dhe hajduti

Vëllezër, po ua paraqes këtë tregim të vërtetë me dijetarin e botës, hoxhën e madh ibën Baz, Allahu e mëshiroft.
Tregon ai i cili e ka parë ngjarjen

Isha duke qëndruar në 10 netët e fundit të ramazanit në Qabe, dhe pas namazit të sabahut prezantonim në ligjeratën e hoxhës, ibën Uthejmin, Allahu e mëshiroft, njëri nga nxënësit e pyeti hoxhën për një çështje që ishte e dyshimtë dhe për mendimin e hoxhës ibën Baz në atë çështje.

U përgjigj hoxha dhe e lavdëroi ibën Bazin, Allahu i mëshiroftë që të dy.
Derisa po e dëgjoja dersin me vëmendje një njeri afër meje, me moshë afër të katërdhjetave (përafersisht), sytë i lotonin pa ndalë dhe filloi ti dëgjohet zëri edhe tek nxënësit e tjerë.

Kur ibën Uthejmini (Allahu e mëshiroft) e mbaroi dersin dhe njerëzit u larguan, shikova drejt atij i cili po qante më herët ende ishte në gjendje të mërzitur dhe kishte një mushaf, u afrova dhe e pyeta, (pasi që e përshëndeta me selam) pse po qanë?

Mu përgjigj me një gjuhë të thyer: Allahu të shpërbleft!
e përsërita pyetjen time edhe njëherë, pse po qanë o vëlla?!

Tha ska asgjë, jo-jo ska asgjëvetëm e kujtova shejh ibën Bazin (Allahu e mëshiroft) dhe qava.

Në bisedë e sipër mu bë e qartë se ishte Pakistanez ose Avganistanez, edhe pse kishte veshje Saudiane.

Vazhdoi e më tha: E kam pasur një rast me shejh ibën Bazin (Allahu e mëshiroft)

Thotë: Para 10 viteve punoja si roje në një fabrikë të qytetit të Taifit, dhe më erdhi një letër nga Pakistani se nëna ime ishte në rrezik për jetë, dhe dëtyrimisht duhej ta bënte një nderhyrje kirurgjike për transplantimin e veshkës, që kushtonte 7000 rijal të Saudisë.

Unë nuk kisha para të gatshme, pos 1000 rijal dhe nuk gjeja dikë që tmë ndihmoj. Kërkova nga udhëheqësit e fabrikës të më ndihmojnë, por ata refuzuan.

Më thanë se nëna ishte në gjendje kritike dhe nëse nuk do ti bëhej operacioni brenda një jave ajo ndoshta do të vdiste, ndërsa unë qaja gjatë gjithë ditës duke thënë: nëna ime e cila më edukoi, më rriti dhe qëndroi pa gjum për mua?!!

Në këtë gjendje të vështirë vendosa të kërcej mbi murin e një shtëpie që ishte afër fabrikës, dhe pasi kërceva murin, nuk shkoi gjatë dhe policia më kapi dhe më futën në makinën tyre, e pas kësaj u errësua e gjithë bota në sytë e mi

Papritur, edhe atë pak para namazit të sabahut, çuditërisht policia më ktheu në të njejtën shtëpi që unë kisha vendosur të vjidhja nga ajo bombolet e gasit.

Më futën në një odë, dhe një djalosh me solli ushqim dhe më tha: thuaj: Bismilah e unë nuk po besoja se ku jamë.

Kur thirri ezani i namazit të sabahut, më tha merr abdest për namaz unë shikoja për rreth me frikë.

Në odën ku po qëndroja unë, hyri një i shtyer në moshë, ndërsa një djalosh po e mbante për krahu, e kishte të veshur një xhybe, më kapi për dore më dha selam e pastaj më pyeti: A ke ngrënë?
I thash: Po

Më kapi për dorën time të djathtë dhe shkuam sëbashku në xhami, e falëm namazin e sabahut, ndërsa ai (personi i shtyer në moshë) u ngrit dhe u ul në karrigën e xhamisë, disa nxënës dhe të pranishmit u kthyen drejt tij, e ai po i mësonte dhe këshillonte, e unë nga turpi dhe frika, mbaja dorën mbi kokën time duke thënë: O Allah, çka kam bërë? Kam hy të vjedh në shtëpinë e shejh ibën Bazit (Allahu e mëshiroft), -unë veç e njihja në bazë të emrit, sepse ai ishte i njohur tek ne në Pakistan-

Pasi shejhu mbaroi mësimin, më mori përsëri në shtëpinë e tij
Shejh ibën Bazi (Allahu e mëshiroft) më kapi për dore dhe ngrënëm mëngjes sëbashku, në prezencën e shumë të rinjëve, dhe ai më uli afër tij

Gjatë ngrënies më tha: Si e ke emrin?
I thashë: Murteda.

Më tha: Pse ke vjedhë?
Unë ia tregova rastin, e ai më tha: Mirë, ne do të japim 9,000 rijal. I thashë më duhen vetëm 7,000!

Më tha: Teprica le të mbetet për harxhimet e tua, por asnjëherë mos e përsërit të vjedhësh, o bir

I morra paratë, e falënderova, bëra dua dhe shkova.
Udhëtova drejt Pakistanit, nëna u operua dhe operacioni doli i suksesshëm, e për të gjitha falënderimi i takon Allahut të Lartësuar.

Pas 5 muajve u ktheva në Arabinë Saudite dhe menjëherë u nisa drejt Rijadit sepse shejhu kishte shkuar të jetonte atje, e kërkova shtëpinë e tij dhe e gjeta. Hyra dhe iu prezantova se kush jam, më njohu menjëherë dhe më pyeti për nënën.

Unë ia ktheva 1500 rijal kusur
Më tha: Çka janë këto?

I thashë: Kusuri!
Më tha: Ato janë për ty.

I thashë shejhut: Kam vetëm një kërkesë?
Më tha: Cila është ajo, o biri im?

I thashë: Dëshiroj të punoj tek ti si shpërbëtor, apo diçka tjetër, të lutem shejh mos e kthe lutjen time, Allahu të ruajt.

Më tha: Mirë atëherë

Dhe vërtetë unë u bëra punëtor në shtëpinë e shejhut derisa ai vdiq, Allahu e mëshiroft.

Më ka lajmëruar njëri nga të rinjët e afërt tek shejhu, mbi tregimin tim duke më thënë: A e din se në momentin kur ke hyrë në shtepinë e shejhut, ai ishte duke falë namaz nate dhe kishte dëgjuar një zë, menjëherë kishte shtypur zilen që e përdorte për ta zgjuar familjen e tij për namazet obligative.

U zgjuan që të gjithë dhe u çuditën, e shejhu i lajmroi se e dëgjoi një zhurmë, një roje thirri policinë dhe ata erdhën menjëherë dhe e kapën.
E kur shejhu mori vesh, pyeti çka u bë?!

I thanë: Hajduti u përpoq që të vjedh, e kapën dhe e dërguan në polici
Shejhu i hidhëruar tha: Jo-jo , ma sillni këtu nga policia? Me siguri nuk ka vjedhë me ndonjë qëllim, pos i shtyrë nga nevoja.
Pastaj ndodhi ajo që e lexuat në tregim

Përktheu: Valdet Kamberi

----------


## IslamInfo

Çdo herë e lexojmë kaptinën Kehf ditën e xhuma, por për fat të keq shumica nuk e dinë urtësinë dhe mirësinë e leximit të saj.

Realiteti është se shumë është folur për këtë sure të Kuranit, e unë kam zgjedhur tiu sjellë shkurtimisht diçka të bukur rreth saj

Kurani është fjalë e Allahut të Lartësuar që i ka zbritur Muhamedit alejhi selam, dhe ajo është një mrekulli e përjetshme.  Muhamedi alejhi selam ka thënë: *më i mirë prej jush është ai që mëson Kuranin dhe ua mëson të tjerëve.*

Të mësojmë më shumë rreth kësaj sure

Surja Kehf është sure Mekase dhe është njëra nga pesë suret që fillojnë me Elhamdulilah - falënderimi i takon Allahut, e ato janë: Fatiha, Enam, Kehf, Sebe dhe Fatir.

Në këtë sure janë përmendur katër tregime Kuranore e ato janë:

*a)* Banorët e shpellës;
*b)* Pronari i dy kopshteve;
*c)* Musau dhe Hidri alejhima selam; dhe
*d)* Dhulkarnejni.

Kjo sure ka mirësi të cilat na ka treguar Muhamedi, alejhi selam në një hadith ku thotë:

a) *Kush e lexon suren Kehf natën e xhuma, i bëhet dritë (në një distancë) prej tij deri në Qabe.* (Transmeton Darimiu )

b) *Kush e lexon suren Kehf ditën e xhuma, i bëhet dritë atij ndërmjet dy xhumave.*. (Transmeton Hakimi dhe Bejhekiu )

Katër tregimet e surës Kehf i lidhë një bosht kryesorë e ato janë katër sprovat në këtë botë:

*a)* Sprova në *fe* (tregimi i banorëve të shpellës).
*b)* Sprova në *pasuri* (tregimi i pronarit të dy kopshteve).
*c)* Sprova në *dituri* (tregimi i Musës dhe Hidrit ).
*d)* Sprova në *pushtet* (tregimi i Dhulkarnejnit).

Këto sprova janë të rënda mbi njerëzit dhe lëvizësi kryesorë i tyre është djalli i cili i zbukuron këto sprova, për këtë ka ardhur ajeti kuranor: 

*Dhe kur u thamë engjujve "përuluni Ademit, e ata iu përulën përpos Iblisit. Ai ishte nga xhinët, prandaj nuk respektoi urdhërin e Zotit të vet. Vallë, a në vend Timin do ta merrni për mik atë dhe pasardhësit e tij, ndërsa ata janë armiq tuaj?"*

Për këtë Muhamedi, alejhi selam ka thënë se kush e lexon këtë e ka mbrojtur Allahu nga sprova e Dexhallit sepse ai vjen me këto katër sprova tek njerezit.

Muhamedi, alejhi selam në namaz kërkonte mbrojtje nga këto katër gjëra, e njëra nga këto ishte edhe mbrojtja nga Dexhalli.

Të gjitha tregimet e kaptinës Kehf flasin për njërën nga këto katër sprova, e pas saj vjen mbrojtja nga ato:

*1- Sprova në fe:* tregimi i djelmoshave që kanë ikur nga mbreti i padrejtë për të ruajtur fenë e tyre dhe kështu ia mësyen shpellës ku dhe aty u ndodhi mrekullia, djelmoshat qëndruan 309 vite .

Allahu ka thënë: 

*Përkufizoje veten tënde me ata që lusin Zotin e tyre mëngjes e mbrëmje, e që kanë për qëllim kënaqësinë (razinë) e Tij, dhe mos i hiq sytë e tu prej tyre e të kërkosh bukurinë e kësaj bote dhe mos iu bind atij që ia kemi shmangur zemrën e tij prej përkjtimit ndaj Nesh dhe i është dhënë epshit të vet, pse puna e tij ka mbaruar. E ti thuaj: E vërteta është nga Zoti juaj, e kush të dojë, le të besojë, e kush të dojë, le të mohojë. Ne kemi përgaditur për jobesimtarët zjarr që muret e tij (të flakës) i rrethojnë ata, e nëse kërkojnë shpëtim, ndihmohen me një ujë si katran që përzhit fytyrat. E shëmtuar është ajo pije, e vend i keq është ai.* Sure Kehf, 28-29.

Mbrojtja nga sprova në fe arrihet me shoqëri të shëndoshë dhe përkujtim të botës tjetër.

*2- Sprova në pasuri:* tregimi i pronarit të dy kopshteve të cilit Allahu i ka dhënë çdo gjë, mirëpo ai mohoi dhuntitë e Allahut dhe ringjalljen, kështu që Allahu ia shkatërroi ato.

Pastaj vjen mbrojtja nga kjo sprovë: 

*E ti (Muhamed) paraqitjau atyre shembullin e kësaj bote që ëshë si një ujë (shi) që Ne e lëshojmë nga qielli, e prej tij bima e tokës zhvillohet e shpeshëtohet sa që përzihet mes vete, e pas pak ajo bëhet byk (pas tharjes) që e shpërndajnë erërat. All-llahu ka fuqi për çdo send. Pasuria dhe fëmijët janë stoli e kësaj bote, kurse veprat e mira (frtyi i të cilave është i përjetshëm) janë shpërblimi më i mirë te Zoti yt dhe janë shpresa më e mirë.*  Kehf 45-46

Mbrojtja nga sprova në pasuri arrihet me kuptimin e realitetit të kësaj bote dhe përkujtimin e botës tjetër.

*3- Sprova në dituri:* tregimi i Musës me Hidrin, Musa, alejhi selam mendonte se është më i dituri në tokë, e Allahu e inspiroi se dikush është më i ditur se ai, pastaj shkoi ta takoj dhe të mësoj prej tij, por nuk mundi të bëjë durim në atë që Hidri vepronte sepse nuk e kuptonte urtësine e veprimeve të tij, sepse ai shikonte vetëm anën e jashtme.

Vjen ajeti i mbrojtjes nga kjo sprovë: 
*(Musai) Tha: Në dashtë Allahu, do të shohësh se do të jem i durueshëm dhe nuk do të kundërshtoj ty asgjë!* Kehf 69

Mbrojtja nga sprova në dituri është modestia dhe të mos biesh në kurthin e vetëpëlqimit.

*4- Sprova në pushtet:* tregimi i Dhulkarnejnit i cili ishte mbret i drejtë dhe që posedonte dituri, lëvizte prej lindjes në perëndim thirrte në rrugën e Allahut dhe përhapte të mirën, derisa arriti tek një popull i cili frikohej nga sulmi i Jexhuxhëve dhe Mexhuxhëve, i ndihmoi në ndërtimin e pengesës për ti parandaluar ata, dhe ajo ende vazhdon të jetë e ngritur edhe sot.

Vjen ajeti i mbrojtjes: 
*Thuaj: A t'ju tregojmë për më të dëshpruarit në veprat e tyre? Ata janë veprimi i të cilëve u asgjësua në jetën e kësaj bote, e megjithatë ata mendojnë se janë kah bëjnë mirë.* Kehf 103-104

Mbrojtja nga sprova në pushtet është me sinqeritet për Allahun në punë dhe duke përkujtuar botën tjetër.

Përfundimi i kaptinës: ajeti i fundit nga kaptina Kehf i kushton rëndësi mbrojtjes së plotë nga sprovat duke përkujtuar botën tjetër: 
*Thuaj: Unë jam vetëm njeri, sikurse ju, mua më shpallet se vetëm një Zot është Zoti juaj, e kush është që e shpreson takimin e Zotit të vet, le të bëjë vepër të mirë, e në adhurimin ndaj Zotit të tij të mos përziejë askë.* Kehf 110

Atëherë të punojmë punë të mira dhe të sinqerta për Allahun ashtu që të na pranohen.

Përshtati: Valdet KAMBERI

----------


## IslamInfo



----------


## pejani34

Ibën Bazi (Allahu e mëshiroft) dhe hajduti

Vëllezër, po ua paraqes këtë tregim të vërtetë me dijetarin e botës, hoxhën e madh ibën Baz, Allahu e mëshiroft.
Tregon ai i cili e ka parë ngjarjen…

Isha duke qëndruar në 10 netët e fundit të ramazanit në Qabe, dhe pas namazit të sabahut prezantonim në ligjeratën e hoxhës, ibën Uthejmin, Allahu e mëshiroft, njëri nga nxënësit e pyeti hoxhën për një çështje që ishte e dyshimtë dhe për mendimin e hoxhës ibën Baz në atë çështje.
U përgjigj hoxha dhe e lavdëroi ibën Bazin, Allahu i mëshiroftë që të dy.
Derisa po e dëgjoja dersin me vëmendje një njeri afër meje, me moshë afër të katërdhjetave (përafersisht), sytë i lotonin pa ndalë dhe filloi t’i dëgjohet zëri edhe tek nxënësit e tjerë.
Kur ibën Uthejmini (Allahu e mëshiroft) e mbaroi dersin dhe njerëzit u larguan, shikova drejt atij i cili po qante më herët… ende ishte në gjendje të mërzitur dhe kishte një mus’haf, u afrova dhe e pyeta, (pasi që e përshëndeta me selam) pse po qanë?
M’u përgjigj me një gjuhë të thyer: Allahu të shpërbleft!
…e përsërita pyetjen time edhe njëherë, pse po qanë o vëlla?!
Tha s’ka asgjë, jo-jo ska asgjë…vetëm e kujtova shejh ibën Bazin (Allahu e mëshiroft) dhe qava.
Në bisedë e sipër m’u bë e qartë se ishte Pakistanez ose Avganistanez, edhe pse kishte veshje Saudiane.
Vazhdoi e më tha: E kam pasur një rast me shejh ibën Bazin (Allahu e mëshiroft)…
Thotë: Para 10 viteve punoja si roje në një fabrikë të qytetit të Taifit, dhe më erdhi një letër nga Pakistani se nëna ime ishte në rrezik për jetë, dhe dëtyrimisht duhej ta bënte një nderhyrje kirurgjike për transplantimin e veshkës, që kushtonte 7000 rijal të Saudisë.
Unë nuk kisha para të gatshme, pos 1000 rijal dhe nuk gjeja dikë që t’më ndihmoj. Kërkova nga udhëheqësit e fabrikës të më ndihmojnë, por ata refuzuan.
Më thanë se nëna ishte në gjendje kritike dhe nëse nuk do t’i bëhej operacioni brenda një jave ajo ndoshta do të vdiste, ndërsa unë qaja gjatë gjithë ditës duke thënë: “nëna ime e cila më edukoi, më rriti dhe qëndroi pa gjum për mua?!!”
Në këtë gjendje të vështirë vendosa të kërcej mbi murin e një shtëpie që ishte afër fabrikës, dhe pasi kërceva murin, nuk shkoi gjatë dhe policia më kapi dhe më futën në makinën tyre, e pas kësaj u errësua e gjithë bota në sytë e mi…
Papritur, edhe atë pak para namazit të sabahut, çuditërisht policia më ktheu në të njejtën shtëpi që unë kisha vendosur të vjidhja nga ajo bombolet e gasit.
Më futën në një odë, dhe një djalosh me solli ushqim dhe më tha: “thuaj: Bismilah” e unë nuk po besoja se ku jamë.
Kur thirri ezani i namazit të sabahut, më tha merr abdest për namaz… unë shikoja për rreth me frikë.
Në odën ku po qëndroja unë, hyri një i shtyer në moshë, ndërsa një djalosh po e mbante për krahu, e kishte të veshur një xhybe, më kapi për dore më dha selam e pastaj më pyeti: A ke ngrënë?
I thash: Po…
Më kapi për dorën time të djathtë dhe shkuam sëbashku në xhami, e falëm namazin e sabahut, ndërsa ai (personi i shtyer në moshë) u ngrit dhe u ul në karrigën e xhamisë, disa nxënës dhe të pranishmit u kthyen drejt tij, e ai po i mësonte dhe këshillonte, e unë nga turpi dhe frika, mbaja dorën mbi kokën time duke thënë: “O Allah, çka kam bërë? Kam hy të vjedh në shtëpinë e shejh ibën Bazit (Allahu e mëshiroft)”, -unë veç e njihja në bazë të emrit, sepse ai ishte i njohur tek ne në Pakistan…-
Pasi shejhu mbaroi mësimin, më mori përsëri në shtëpinë e tij…
Shejh ibën Bazi (Allahu e mëshiroft) më kapi për dore dhe ngrënëm mëngjes sëbashku, në prezencën e shumë të rinjëve, dhe ai më uli afër tij…
Gjatë ngrënies më tha: Si e ke emrin?
I thashë: Murteda.
Më tha: Pse ke vjedhë?
Unë ia tregova rastin, e ai më tha: Mirë, ne do të japim 9,000 rijal. I thashë më duhen vetëm 7,000!
Më tha: Teprica le të mbetet për harxhimet e tua, por asnjëherë mos e përsërit të vjedhësh, o bir…
I morra paratë, e falënderova, bëra dua dhe shkova.
Udhëtova drejt Pakistanit, nëna u operua dhe operacioni doli i suksesshëm, e për të gjitha falënderimi i takon Allahut të Lartësuar.
Pas 5 muajve u ktheva në Arabinë Saudite dhe menjëherë u nisa drejt Rijadit sepse shejhu kishte shkuar të jetonte atje, e kërkova shtëpinë e tij dhe e gjeta. Hyra dhe iu prezantova se kush jam, më njohu menjëherë dhe më pyeti për nënën.
Unë ia ktheva 1500 rijal kusur…
Më tha: Çka janë këto?
I thashë: Kusuri!
Më tha: Ato janë për ty.
I thashë shejhut: Kam vetëm një kërkesë?
Më tha: Cila është ajo, o biri im?
I thashë: Dëshiroj të punoj tek ti si shpërbëtor, apo diçka tjetër, të lutem shejh mos e kthe lutjen time, Allahu të ruajt.
Më tha: Mirë atëherë…
Dhe vërtetë unë u bëra punëtor në shtëpinë e shejhut derisa ai vdiq, Allahu e mëshiroft.
Më ka lajmëruar njëri nga të rinjët e afërt tek shejhu, mbi tregimin tim duke më thënë: A e din se në momentin kur ke hyrë në shtepinë e shejhut, ai ishte duke falë namaz nate dhe kishte dëgjuar një zë, menjëherë kishte shtypur zilen që e përdorte për ta zgjuar familjen e tij për namazet obligative.
U zgjuan që të gjithë dhe u çuditën, e shejhu i lajmroi se e dëgjoi një zhurmë, një roje thirri policinë dhe ata erdhën menjëherë dhe e kapën.
E kur shejhu mori vesh, pyeti çka u bë?!
I thanë: Hajduti u përpoq që të vjedh, e kapën dhe e dërguan në polici…
Shejhu i hidhëruar tha: Jo-jo , ma sillni këtu nga policia? Me siguri nuk ka vjedhë me ndonjë qëllim, pos i shtyrë nga nevoja.
Pastaj ndodhi ajo që e lexuat në tregim…

Përktheu: Valdet Kamberi

----------


## Selma*



----------


## Selma*

Esselamu Alejkum
Jo cdo pamje, paraqitje me mburrje mund te jete pamje e vertete. Frytet me lejen e Allahut herdo kur do te mbijne dhe do te tregojne gjendjen tende reale...!

----------


## Selma*

Bujaria në Ramazan - Enis Rama

----------


## Selma*

*Gara po fillon. Çfarë do të bësh ti këtë Ramazan?!*

----------

